# Fruit and Veg growers



## jowwy (11 Jan 2021)

What’s your set-up?? And what you planning to grow this year??

I don’t have a greenhouse, so all my growing will be done in 5 x 2mtr x 80cm raised beds - 45cm high and looking at doing 

carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, onions, betroot, strawberries and raspberries.....already got 5 fruit trees ( 2 apple, 1 pear, 1 plum, 1 cherry)


----------



## sleuthey (11 Jan 2021)

Our sunflowers did very well last year and we kept some seeds from the head of the biggest one pictured below:


----------



## Notafettler (11 Jan 2021)

Randomly
Strawberries, someone gave me gooseberry and raspberry canes one of which is in a pot. I have cut down and tried to dig up some bocking 14 comfy (sterile seeds). Hoping they won't regrow. Kept some of the roots to plant elsewhere. That area i am going to fill with sweetcorn. Generally I eat straight of the plant no cooking.
Was going with no brassicas because the netting is a pain but may plants some late autumn no netting. If there is still any cabbage whites around I will pick them off by hand.
Carrots early nantes and mainly Paris market thingy. Little round ones. 2 crops. Then an autumn one. Possible one than I can pick through the winter. Have decided I will plant them in guttering and just take ends off and push the soil and Carrots out into an appropriate size trench. To avoid disturbance.
Onion seeds i leave in greenhouse they stop growing once it gets to hot. Once there is some clear soil in the autumn I will plant them out. Elephant garlic and proper garlic is out. I need to go out and pick some of the leeks that have been over wintering. I have 4" wide areas which appear to perfect for them
Tomatoes 20 plus tumbling toms. A few indeterminate beef tomatoes and a few moneymaker tomatoes. 3 maybe more of the long sweet peppers. 6 of the small peppers for the conservatory. They will supply me to February.
And other things. Now I will have to check my seed packets to see if have everything. Thanks alot I needed that to get me going.
I have had 20 asparagus plants but mice have killed 3. I know where they are getting in now. So need to bmouse traps. Also need 2 smoke bombs for greenhouse and conservatory.
Just remembered 4 types of beans 3 for drying.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jan 2021)

Notafettler said:


> Randomly
> Strawberries, someone gave me gooseberry and raspberry canes one of which is in a pot. I have cut down and tried to dig up some bocking 14 comfy (sterile seeds). Hoping they won't regrow. Kept some of the roots to plant elsewhere. That area i am going to fill with sweetcorn. Generally I eat straight of the plant no cooking.
> Was going with no brassicas because the netting is a pain but may plants some late autumn no netting. If there is still any cabbage whites around I will pick them off by hand.
> Carrots early nantes and mainly Paris market thingy. Little round ones. 2 crops. Then an autumn one. Possible one than I can pick through the winter. Have decided I will plant them in guttering and just take ends off and push the soil and Carrots out into an appropriate size trench. To avoid disturbance.
> ...


Top growing that man.......


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

Asparagus
Blackcurrants
Redcurrants
Apples
Plums
Rhubarb
Tomatoes
Early potato
Lettuce
Flat leaf parsley
Peppers
Courgettes
Runner beans
French beans
Mange tout
Garlic
Onions - red
Onions - white
Spring onions
Purple kale
Cavolo nero
Broccoli
Basil
Corriander
Pak Choi
Leeks
Strawberry
Thyme, Rosemary, Sage, Lavender, Fennel, Mint, Chives


----------



## shep (11 Jan 2021)

Missus allotment.


----------



## Bazzer (12 Jan 2021)

Apples
Pears
Blackberries
Raspberries
Blackcurrants
Strawberries
Rhubarb
Tomato (Sungold & Roma)
Chillis
Spring Onion
Sweet Pepper
Garlic
Lettuce
Sprouts
Carrots
Courgette
Swiss Chard
Potatoes
Beetroot
Basil, Parsley, Thyme, Rosemary, Sage, Marjoram, Mint, Chives

Mainly raised beds of various sizes, plus a greenhouse and containers. The potatoes this year I am trying growing in sacks in some otherwise dead space.
The herb garden is a permanent feature, but around 30 Rosemary cuttings taken last year, will be planted for pleasant smells elsewhere in the garden
I am expecting a poor year for my apples and pears this year. All three trees had a bumper year last year.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Blackcurrant
> Apples
> Plums


Free in the hedges round here


----------

